# Hi from Panama



## monamonaatsea (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm Scott Holden, retired engineer, developer, from San Francisco, I have been traveling for many years on my 50' trawler, Mona Mona ( Robert Beebe)


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Scott,

& I am right behind you in the red cat. I lived, worked, and owned a business in S.F. for 15 years. Born in Oakland, and working my way home via Hawaii. You wouldn't have a sewing maching aboard would you?.......*i2f*


----------

